# Using a Band Saw for rips and ???? Table saw v.s. Ban saw .



## woodnut99 (Dec 17, 2007)

HI guys, Was just reading Tom's reply in the table saw kickback forum. And It got me thinking about creating a collapsable table for a ban saw. Does any one else out there like the ban saw for rip cuts? breaker breaker.. 
Since I live in nyc 'space' is always an issue. I'm going to draw up some plans and share them here in hopes of some other advice or ideas. For this collapsable table thingamajig… Also what do you guys/gals think of which is a good ban saw with a fence like a table saw.. locking arm measurements etc.. Not sure if I've seen it ? Any idea's

Or do you think I'm better off sticking with a good smaller table saw. As of now I'm working with a bosch contractors saw most of the time.. Don't have a big daddy industrial super duper table yet. "YET" . . Moving to the Bronx form brooklyn in april so it'll give me a chance to design a small wood shop in a small garage . I do get to the sculpture studio at a local college to use the big guns. Just trying to come up with an "efficient work space w out the space part ". It will be used for hard woods, and mostly cabinets, boxes, and sculpture ideas. Nothing to industrial.. Thanks, Patrick.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

When you say Ban saw, are you saying a Band saw?

If not, please clarify…

Thank you…


----------



## handplane (Oct 31, 2007)

Patrick,

Assuming you never need to deal with sheet goods like plywood or MDF and you are only working with lumber smaller than the bandsaw you have, I'd say that you can use a bandsaw quite effectively for ripping….IF you have the right blade to do it. I have had good experience ripping with a high quality resaw blade like Laguna's Resaw King, because it has individual resharpenable teeth that are somewhat similar to the teeth on a tablesaw blade to begin with. I have a 16" bandsaw and this works well, I know it should be even better with a larger saw because of the larger table size that comes with it, but I don't know if someone using a 14" saw would agree that it is adequate for general purpose ripping. I have the Kreg bandsaw fence added to my saw which replaced the stock fence and added a ton of precision to the tool in general. I'm very happy with that fence even with the stock cast iron table on the saw. I don't know if any stock bandsaw fences really compare to table saw fences.

I actually prefer to rip exotic woods with the bandsaw because with a 1/16" kerf I'm turning half as much expensive wood into waste dust with each rip. Since you already have a small table saw at least you will have a way to deal with crosscutting and sheet goods when you have to. My 2 cents is that you CAN get by with a bandsaw for ripping, but you probably should not be trying this with 12+ foot long boards on a regular basis.


----------



## motthunter (Dec 31, 2007)

you just have to have a band saw with a great fence and good guides. I rip on mine to avoid losing 1/16" fromt he table saw blade if I am cutting expensive stuff


----------



## MikeLingenfelter (Feb 19, 2007)

I use my bandsaw quite often to rip lumber. Like Scott said, if you work with sheet goods you will need to find another solution. There are many fence options for circular saws. Festool has a really nice system, that I've been looking at. I seem to be using my table saw less and less. I have also been considering creating a larger table for my bandsaw. I think expanding the table will make it even more functional.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

I love my band saw. It's the first "real" machine I bought. My little Ohio Forge table saw doesn't
count as a real machine.


----------



## woodnut99 (Dec 17, 2007)

Band band band BAND BAN band band band BAND . Please exscuse the brooklyn in me… Thank you guys I' get so much from all your help / input / and tips… Sorry about my spelling.. I'll probably join a spelling bee forum next.
But now I'm here for the WOOD, and Friendship. And yea I read the forum on on-line friendships. Still say I've made some 'friends here'.. Thanks again.


----------

